# is it possible to be a self taught kickboxer ?



## 8Limbs

Sup everyone ? I'm new at martialtalk and have a question to ask all of you who are kickboxers that I've been wonderin 4 a while now.
Is it possible/ok to try to teach yourself the basic muay thai kicks and elbow/knee strikes ? There aren't any schools in Stockton CA that teach it.
I'm really interested in mt b/c its a rare combination of a "real" ma as well as being traditional.
I also exercise alot and am in good shape doing weightliftin and cardio and im more flexible than the avg. person at least so I can already kick over head.
Any replies would be much appreciated.
Peace​


----------



## mantis

8Limbs said:
			
		

> Sup everyone ? I'm new at martialtalk and have a question to ask all of you who are kickboxers that I've been wonderin 4 a while now.
> Is it possible/ok to try to teach yourself the basic muay thai kicks and elbow/knee strikes ? There aren't any schools in Stockton CA that teach it.
> I'm really interested in mt b/c its a rare combination of a "real" ma as well as being traditional.
> I also exercise alot and am in good shape doing weightliftin and cardio and im more flexible than the avg. person at least so I can already kick over head.
> Any replies would be much appreciated.
> Peace​


 you could hurt yourself easily kicking, i think.
 butif you do, please come up with your own style. Stockton california seems like Henan, except it's all desert hehe
 play around with this link:
http://local.google.com/maps?q=taekwondo+near+stockton,+ca&hl=en
 i already looked for kung fu, karate, and muay thai in stockton, there seems to be quite a bunch.
 good luck


----------



## 8Limbs

Thanks for the reply.

I've been kicking my heavy bag for a few sessions now and haven't injured myself cuz I warm up and all. 

It's encouraging for u to say to make my own style but it just doesn't feel right to say "i made my own style" even though I've never had any real experience before.

By the way where the hell is Henan ?


----------



## mantis

8Limbs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've been kicking my heavy bag for a few sessions now and haven't injured myself cuz I warm up and all.
> 
> It's encouraging for u to say to make my own style but it just doesn't feel right to say "i made my own style" even though I've never had any real experience before.
> 
> By the way where the hell is Henan ?


 oh, Henan is the chinese province where the famous shaolin temple is. 
 you didnt hurt yourself yet because you are not doing advanced kicks maybe.  but if you can teach yourself that without supervision PROPS to ya 
 may i ask why stockton?


----------



## 8Limbs

Oh yeah that's what I thought u meant. I thought it was Honan or Hunan.

What are the advanced kicks u speak of ? I'm not totally ignorant to Thai/kickboxing or anything but I just want the details. Also I do elbows but knees are hard to do on my standard bag. I probly don't need to practice those on a solid target as much anyway since they would naturally be a devastating weapon. Correct me if I'm wrong. I do recognize though that it'd be damn near impossible for me to try and teach myself those flying knee strikes. I've already tried jumping and putting my knee out with my back leg fully bent and foot near my buttocks. It'd be mad sweet to learn thosethough.

Well I live in Stockton CA so...


----------



## mantis

8Limbs said:
			
		

> Oh yeah that's what I thought u meant. I thought it was Honan or Hunan.
> 
> What are the advanced kicks u speak of ? I'm not totally ignorant to Thai/kickboxing or anything but I just want the details. Also I do elbows but knees are hard to do on my standard bag. I probly don't need to practice those on a solid target as much anyway since they would naturally be a devastating weapon. Correct me if I'm wrong. I do recognize though that it'd be damn near impossible for me to try and teach myself those flying knee strikes. I've already tried jumping and putting my knee out with my back leg fully bent and foot near my buttocks. It'd be mad sweet to learn thosethough.
> 
> Well I live in Stockton CA so...


 well, i think you have an attitude good enough to take you there. you sound like you can do it. go for it man. good luck
 stockton.. i was just wondering if you just moved, like for a job or something... just wondering, it's alright tho


----------



## Andrew Green

Sure, 

 But to be any good you need training partners and a coach


----------



## mantis

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Sure,
> 
> But to be any good you need training partners and a coach


 yah if you wanna learn alone i'd say at least find a partner
 dont limit yourself to a punching bag. punching bags dont hit back


----------



## 8Limbs

Yeah I know. That's my only concern is that I can think I'm good, but I 'll never truly know unless I was to have a qualified instructor tell me I'm good.

And sparring is another problem too but I figure who cares since from my experience real fights are like how a friend of mine put it : "**** if I'm in a streetfight then I just come out swingin like the other guy".

It doesn't matter how good u are (I guess it is a factor tho) but if ur in a streetfight its hard to be clear headed to really see whats goin on. I probly just don't have as much mental control/discipline as the other guys/girls on this site.


----------



## 8Limbs

Yeah I wish I knew more people that were really into martial arts cuz now I don't know any1 at my highschool or neighborhood that is. I think the only way I'd actually find someone to spar with is if I went around asking people if they "accept my challenge." But I wouldn't do that unless I really was sure of myself since I'd probly get in over my head somewhere along the way. Thats why I joined up on this site, to be able to talk with other ppl who are into martial arts.


----------



## Andrew Green

Sparring is a absolute must when it comes to Kickboxing.

 Without that it's just Tae Bo in denial


----------



## 8Limbs

Good one

Damn I wish I did have someone to spar with

But oh well I will eventually


----------



## arnisador

A JKD school will usually teach the basics of it.


----------



## Eternal Beginner

I believe you can teach yourself the basic of kickboxing, the real question is can you be a good, effective kickboxer all by yourself?

 Like many have said previously, sparring, partners and experience are vital and necessary to becoming a _good_ kickboxer...all of which are difficult or impossible to simulate on your own.  

 Have you ever seen Napoleon Dynamite?  His brother Kip said he was training to be a cage fighter...and I'm sure he was in his own way.  Was he training to be a succesful cage fighter?  Probably not


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I'm not being facetious, but you would actually be better off doing something like this until you get a coach:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0738920533/103-2985577-4742267?v=glance&n=130&n=507846&s=dvd&v=glance

My sister does this workout and, to my great surprise, unlike Tae Bo, it is actually fairly close to the genuine stuff - as close as a person can get solo, I mean. Do something like this until you find a coach and you will have aquired the basic mechanics of simple elbow strikes, boxing punches, and basic kicks as well as having aquired the flexibility and physical conditioning necessary for serious study. Also, you won't be deceiving yourself into believing that you're learning "self-defence".

You could seriously injure your knees and tendons by doing kicks incorrectly. I CANNOT EMPHASIZE THIS ENOUGH; YOU NEED A COACH to show you how to do these kicks. Things such as pivoting your supporting leg in a sidekick, etc. are so important and failure to do so PROPERLY can result in serious injury!!! You are too darn young to suffer a lifelong disability as a result of self-teaching. 

Best of luck finding a school in Stockton. I'd have to say that, if you cannot find a kickboxing school there, you are far better off taking up another related art such as Karate or Tae Kwon Do than self-teaching. Please be careful.


----------



## searcher

First you need to get some boxing skills.    This will take you aa long way.   Then you might find a local martial arts school and get at least some basic kicking help.   You  might also ask if they mind if you come in and spar with them.   Make sure you get good technique on your kicks and punches or you can rip a muscle, dis-locate a joint, etc.

Please tell us some more about your backround.   It will make giving advice easier.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

I agree with those who who say start with boxing. When the art we want isn't always available to us, we just have to figure out what the next best thing is. Effectively learning it by yourself would be too difficult, I'd think. But certainly, nothing is impossible. I have heard that this is a great book; a bit pricey, but supposedly the best book.






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/9748684199/002-8036099-8116051?v=glance&n=283155&s=books&v=glance


----------



## 8Limbs

Well for now the only real martial art experience I have is in western boxing which I practiced a few years ago (and still practice myself) and as far as my level of fitness goes well its not the best it could be but still is pretty good. I mainly only exercise at school in my weight training class in which we do mile runs also and at home i do stretching exercises pretty much everydaythat should be enough background info


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Jump rope, crunches, leg lifts and back-ups. I have plenty of DIY ways to train, once you have some instruction; but without the instruction, I'm not too sure how much good they'll do you. Let me know if I can be of assistance; I'm always trying to spread my love of Muay Thai. 

Just to reiterate: If you want to learn on your own, please, drop  the dollars on that book, and supplement with some videos. Remember: you get what you pay for.


----------

